# Rosewood???



## APBcustoms (Feb 19, 2014)

I have no clue what this stuff is. I know it's rosewood but what kind?


----------



## Tclem (Feb 19, 2014)

I think it's no good. Won't make anything. Just send it to me and I'll dispose of it for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2014)

could be bois de rose (several species that are generically sold as bois de rose or Madagascar rosewood) but it's hard to tell based on that pic. I suggest you check out the rosewoods on my site.


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 19, 2014)

Warning it is easy to get lost for hours on his site. One subject leads to another and another and...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Fret440 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks very purple. We need more pictures if you want a better ID. Good, solid, focused shots like on Phinds' site.

Jacob


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 20, 2014)

If take more pics but it's already cut and glued up for a bottle stopper I'll post a picture when it's done


----------

